
It's Time to Return Verification to Its Intended Purpose - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/its-time-to-return-verification-to-its-intended-purpose-e0d24517c7a0
======
CM30
Yeah, you can ignore the last part of the article now. That bit is just a
mention of how my site is going to implement verification in the most 'pure'
form (aka without political bias or moral judgement).

But I think the point generally stands none the less. Enough with the whole
'taking away' verification when someone does something wrong or treating what
should be an objective fact as if it were a badge of honour. That's not the
point of the idea nor meaning of the term.

Anyone else agree?

